# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Дрова на canon lbp 810

## СветланаР

Люди добрые помогите! Нужен драйвер на принтер Canan LBP 810 для Windows 7 x64
На сайте canon дрова только на Win х32, написали мне что якобы еще не разработали. 
Может быть кто знает как установить этот принтер?
ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!

----------

